# Pier Fishing uglystik combo



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I plan on doing some pier fishing and in the market for another rod and reel. I was wondering which uglystik combo would you use for pier fishing? Then what other brand do you like? Thanks


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

ugly stick and combo is a decent entry rig. Will handle all the small stuff plus pups. wdbrand.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

How about the ugly Cat sp rod and reel? Alpha 050 with a 7 foot med heavy pole? Anyone use it.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope someone can comment on that Uglystik Combo, I Have read some real good reviews of it. They don't mean much to me though. Hearing from people on a forum has more weight.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

7' MH Action has been good kayak fishing for me.:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If just bait fishing they are ok, for lure fishing they suck because they are real heavy for the size.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Cdog, that may be true, but I think that would depend on whether you are trolling when it comes to lures. But pier fishing you are probably right. I think it is a ideal pole for what I want in a pole. I will not know until I pick it up and feel it and see it. I plan on doing some pier fishing and a small boat fishing. I mean small boat with 5 hp motor.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reelfishin said:


> Cdog, that may be true, but I think that would depend on whether you are trolling when it comes to lures. But pier fishing you are probably right. I think it is a ideal pole for what I want in a pole. I will not know until I pick it up and feel it and see it. I plan on doing some pier fishing and a small boat fishing. I mean small boat with 5 hp motor.


When I was talking lure I meant throwing lures to fish where you are making a couple hundred cast. I have a ugly stick and do use it for bait fishing but found out early it is not what I wanted for casting lures.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm with C-Dog. My lite lure rod (shimano) I broke the tip and I had a scheduled fishing trip (If anybody knows me, they will tell you when I'm going it is not healthy to get in the way). I could not find the tip at Wal-Mart. So I bought a Ugly Stick. It is much heavier than the Shimano it was replacing, not as sensitive and more importantly no backbone to set the hook. Also it cost 8 dollars more than the shimano. 

I'll sell it if you want it.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I will know more tomarrow about which pole is what I want. I will check them out at Bass Pro Shop since I have a gift card there. Who knows what I will end up with. Could be a bamboo pole and a bobber. LOL


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Ugly stick lite with a penn 450 or 550 ssg is what I will be using this spring . Walmart makes a inshore rod like the ugly lite its about the same price but with a blue color scheme ,MH rod 7ft spinner with a one of those 2 reels.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Believe , I am all ears on this one. Thanks for the information. really great


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Digger said:


> I'm with C-Dog. My lite lure rod (shimano) I broke the tip and I had a scheduled fishing trip (If anybody knows me, they will tell you when I'm going it is not healthy to get in the way). I could not find the tip at Wal-Mart. So I bought a Ugly Stick. It is much heavier than the Shimano it was replacing, not as sensitive and more importantly no backbone to set the hook. Also it cost 8 dollars more than the shimano.
> 
> I'll sell it if you want it.


I had a similar experience, digger. I keep some rods stored over at the coast, and my cousin brought what I call my "inlet rod" (popping cork/mirro-lure/etc. - in other words, lightweight non-bait chunker) home with him by mistake. I didn't know it until I got down there, and I went to WallyWorld and picked up a 6'6" MH Ugly Stick and it was tooooo flimsy for my liking.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Went to BPS and did not buy a combo. I did not buy a thing. I did see some nice reels though. I will go back later and check into them more. As for now I will put to use a South Bend reel I have. It is a old one but in good shape. I already have a pole that is plenty strong for the pier fishing. I also have 4 other poles that I could use but I will not at this time. I just want to try this South Bend 6500 out again. I used to use it for Salmon fishing.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

My son has a 6'6" MH ugly stick combo, good for pan fishing off a pier, that's about it IMHO.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a old South Bend 760A reel. It is a nice reel. I took it apart and it does not have any rust on it. I would say this reel is 30 years old. No plastic in it except for the part that sets the drag. I will be getting a pole for it. I used it for salmon fishing and it did well. I also took another reel apart that my son had bought in high school. It has many parts rusted but still workable. I oiled it up and got it going. I will take the South Bend any day over the other. From what I have seen on the Uglystiks reels they are not made for the bigger fish. I will look at them some more. I want to get a pole for this South Bend so I will look when I am there at the reels again.
Now the pole I have right now for it is way to heavy. It is a trolling pole.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

That CATFISH combo has no back bone for pulling power.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

That was my opinion when saw the catfish combo. I did not think it could stand up to the cats or any big fish. But again I probably won't find that many big fish. I probably will only find nice size croaker and maybe flounder.
Anyway it will be should be fun.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

how are you fishing and what for? spot and croaker, wing it out and set it down, then the ugly will work. I like a longer rod as distance does come into play at times. 8-9' that will handle up to 4oz. get 2 3lb croakers on at a time and you think its jaws.lol As you have most likely seen, this is not a 1 rod sport. (i'm a fishing HO).


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

rattler, I appreciate the comment as I do all of them, you are right fishing is not a one of a kind fishing pole. It depends on what you are fishing for. I plan on fishing a pier for what ever I can catch. yes , Striper will be there in the late fall. I know I will have to check the pier out and get the feel for it. That could take some time. I also want to try a few things that just for the fun of it. I do know that if I fish the James River Bridge pier I will want a long rod because that is what I used before. It is not necessary there but I like to fish on the end of it and throw out toward the channel.
Right now it will be a shorter rod and it will do double duty. Pier fishing and a small boat fishing. I have the Port-a-boat that you see in the back of magazines. It really is durable. I want to try it out for fishing. I won't know if it is good for it until I try it out. I have the 11 foot one with a 5 hp air cooled motor for it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

For most of the Uglysticks on the market it seems to me that the tips are to soft for me. I do own a couple but they are a beefier boat rod BWS series.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

reelfishin. I guess you put your boat away till spring. this time of year is all about striper. in the spring your boat will take you to great places. and all summer long. get something you can handle in the boat. always time to add MORE!!!!


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Rattler actually I will be fishing today. Still have two months of good fishing. OH, you can be sure I will be looking for the big boys but again don't we all.:fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

go get them :fishing:


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

IMO

You are way over thinking this. If you are just looking for a pier rod to catch spot and croaker with, then just about any medium heavy 6'6" - 8'6" inexpensive rod and reel combo will work just fine. There are probably 50 different rod and reel combos that you could get for less than $50.00 that would work just fine. It is pier fishing, pretty much if it can cast a bottom rig with a one ounce weight it will be just fine.

I have two of the Alpha rods that you mentioned, both of them in 7'6". They are my loaner rods for when I bring friends out who do not fish and do not have rods. They work just fine and have probably caught 500 spot/croaker/round head each.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Believe it or not I have rods that we paid 25 dollars for at BPS on sale. We have used them for three years and they are now starting to give us trouble. We will replace them with a better reel. We use them for the smaller fish. (Spadefish) I just wanted a rod and reel for my small boat.
Anyway I have plenty of poles and reels right now. I will use them when spring hits and I get the boat out again.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

reelfishin said:


> Believe it or not I have rods that we paid 25 dollars for at BPS on sale. We have used them for three years and they are now starting to give us trouble. We will replace them with a better reel. We use them for the smaller fish. (Spadefish) I just wanted a rod and reel for my small boat.
> Anyway I have plenty of poles and reels right now. I will use them when spring hits and I get the boat out again.


dude i think you are putting waaaaaaaaaaaaay to much thought into this its a ugly stick bro i have a zebco you have if you want it


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't need the zebco. Ugly stick does make a good pole. I have used them and found them to work quit well in freshwater. They are sensitive and you can feel the bite or bottom real well. But that was awhile back. I did not like the handle on the ugly cat combo but I think it would handle most fish that I would be targeting. I felt the handle grip was to small.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally I would not buy any ugly stik combo. I have two ugly sticks in my collection, my 10' Custom Graphite surf rod which is awesome, and my heavy 6' Big Water boat rod. Both very nice rods, with a price tag to go with them.

Honestly, if you are looking for a much more versatile rod to be used on piers and boats, you would be better off finding a medium light 6'6"-7'6" rod in the 1/4-1 ounce weight range. Right now dicks sporting goods in Va Beach has the All Star spinning rods clearance to $50.00, they were normally $70-80. Plus there is a coupon for $10 off $50 in last weekends sunday paper. Get a $70 rod for $40, and pair it up with a decent reel. I have one paired with a Pflueger 6050 Medalist and it is my go to rod for just about everything. What ever fishing I am doing, I bring that rod and a specialty rod.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i love my ugly stick bigwater 9 foot spinning rod that i won at a giveaway. casts decent(not very far but casting is fairly easy to control), not the most sensitive i the rod holder but if u are holding it like with a graphite rod you wil easily feel the bite. decent fast action rods dont bend much but that nibble can be easily felt. i am not a fan of their reels though. 5/8 of the reels will hold up to dunking( there are other cheap reels that will do better).


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Im confused. You start the thread by asking for a "good" ugly stick for pier fishing, then you say that you have plenty of rods and reels and will break them out in the Spring. Then every time someone offers you the advice that you orginially sought, you come back with your own words of wisdom. And really, like Red said, I think you are putting a lot more thought into a cheap pier combo than needed...


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I have found this discussion interesting, It shows that people have thier own tastes for reels and rods. I have used uglystik and have found it to be a great pole for the smaller fish. 8 pounds and less when I fished freshwater. 
As I have said I will be using a South Bend 760A reel on a South Bend rod.
It will handle all the fish I get on the pier or I will replace it. It is no longer made and the company that bought out South Bends Name does not have any information on it. 
Yes I do have plenty of reels and rods that I can use but at the time I had a BPS gift certificate and was just thinking of buying a new set up.
I still think the information on here has been interesting and straight forward. I think it has made everyone on here do some thinking. Oh you can be sure I am taking notes and will investigate the informaiton I have been given. Because if they like it and recommed it then it probably is a good set up.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Why would I be willing to sell something I just bought? All the spec's match between the rod I had and the uglystick. Oh I will not waste my time on one again. But if they work for you cool.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Like another poster stated,*

you ask advise, then start telling everybody what you have and know. Shut the hell up. You've filled the board full of your crap. wdbrand.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL that is a good response Wbrand. But if you notice I have just responded to those who posted. If you don't like this post then don't read it or post on it. I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Then again,*

may I remind you to shut your pie hole and go the hellaway. You are a piece of work. Hard to ignore someone like you that asked advise and then fills the board full of trivilous posts with absobygodlutey no value and stupid, I might add. wdbrand.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I think maybe wdbrand is being a little harsh on you... But you really need to slow down your posting and do more reading on this board before you do much more talking to get a feel for it. No one here likes a know it all, especially since this is about fishing and no one really knows anything. This is not the kind of web board where you are going to impress anyone with equipment or with knowledge that you are copy pasting from another site. Especially when you are talking about the merits of an Ugly Stik and trying to give advice. If you want to get on the good side of the guys here, keep quiet, offer valuable advice, ask real questions, and post pictures of your conquests.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

UOPaul thanks for the reply, Nice fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> may I remind you to shut your pie hole and go the hellaway. You are a piece of work. Hard to ignore someone like you that asked advise and then fills the board full of trivilous posts with absobygodlutey no value and stupid, I might add. wdbrand.


WD, you killin me man.  You owe me a keyboard!:--|


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

wdbrand said:


> may I remind you to shut your pie hole and go the hellaway. You are a piece of work. Hard to ignore someone like you that asked advise and then fills the board full of trivilous posts with absobygodlutey no value and stupid, I might add. wdbrand.


Dang WD, who [email protected] in your corn flakes this morning?

Everyone who ever gets on the boards has a lot to say when they first join, look at me, or heck basstardo is still doing it...

All I am saying is lay off the guy,I think he will fit in fine once he gets his feet under him.

JMO


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Yea Clay,*

probably was a little harsh. No need to ask for advise if you aren't going to listen to it tho. Like my question over on Kennys board. If you read it you can see a great time to be very cautious tho. wdbrand.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Dang WD, who [email protected] in your corn flakes this morning?
> 
> Everyone who ever gets on the boards has a lot to say when they first join, look at me, or heck basstardo is still doing it...
> 
> ...


Look who's talking, blabbermouth...6700+ posts.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

wd I LOVE it !! Always berating the common sense [email protected]&% !! I think they just talk to talk." Thanks but in my exp. , or Yeah but I would do..... Yeah I have this or yeah I caught that . Shut or or post up is what I say! 
You always bring it back to light when these fellas just string people along in a post actually trying to help JA's out. Awesome !! Just keepin it real !!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

basstardo said:


> Look who's talking, blabbermouth...6700+ posts.


He has got you by about 4 years.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My question is why he does not inquire about the Ugly Stick I bought. Heck 20 bucks ought to do it.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Good responses guys, but I am entitled to my opinion. Like it or not. Also I said I did not like the ugly stik combo which is the advice you all gave me. So I took it. As for put up or shut up that remains to be seen. I have to do some pier fishing and small boat fishing before I can show what I have caught off of them. It has been years sense I have fished like that. So that is still on the books to be seen. Or shall I say the rest of the story.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

You will do fine dude, just relax. This board is a lot like fishing, just take it easy and try not to scare all the fish away by making too much noise.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

UOPaul Thanks. well taken.


----------



## signsny.com (Jul 7, 2021)

You asked for what other combo we like. I am from Brooklyn and I live 2 blocks from Atlantic ocean. I am a big fan of Pen reel and rods. 

Thanks
Tahir
signsny.com


----------

